# More PO surprises: found the diode mod on the map sensor



## Road_Ralley (Feb 4, 2001)

full apr stage 3 car, had a mbc (removed because it was causing poor drivability) and now I discover a diode in the sheathing for the map sensor. I understand the principal of the mod, I just want to make sure it is in no way needed or part of the installation for the stage 3. Car boosts to 25+LBS, and I was told apr is supposed to stay at 18-22psi.


----------

